# Bioré “Warm Up, While You Clear Up Your Skin” Give Away!!



## Monica (Jan 15, 2014)

*Bioré “Warm Up, While You Clear Up Your Skin” Give Away!!*

We’re teaming up with Bioré for a “Warm Up, While You Clear Up Your Skin” give away! One lucky winner will receive a Bioré warming anti-blackhead cleanser. The Bioré warming anti-blackhead cleanser washes away the dirt of a long day (or fun night) while gently warming to open pores to get a very deep clean that targets blackheads. Let's have a little fun, each person who can correctly answer the trivia question below will have a chance to win!







  What is the name of Bioré's rewards program?

  Good luck to you all!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh, nice giveaway  I'd love to try this, nothing is helping with my blackheads so far. 
  The answer is: Prove It! Reward Points


----------



## Amby79 (Jan 16, 2014)

Awesome! My pores need help lol. it's the Prove it Rewards.


----------



## Monica (Jan 17, 2014)

The giveaway will close on Monday at 12pm! There's still time to respond with your answer for a chance to win ladies!


----------



## theangrybean5 (Jan 20, 2014)

Prove it!


----------



## Monica (Jan 21, 2014)

Congrats @Amby79 you've won a bottle of Biore's warming anti-blackhead cleanser! Please message me your shipping details so we can get it to you!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 21, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Amby79 (Jan 21, 2014)

MonikaRose said:


> Congrats @Amby79  you've won a bottle of Biore's warming anti-blackhead cleanser! Please message me your shipping details so we can get it to you!:cheer:


 Yayyyy !! Thank you :-D  





Naynadine said:


> Congrats!


 Thank you


----------



## Amby79 (Feb 3, 2014)

I meant to say thank you the other day....it got here safe and sound :-D


----------



## Monica (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm glad you received it!


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi @Amby79 ! congrats! i was wondering if u have had the chance to use it? if so, how did u like it? i am now having problems with blackheads and pores that i never had before =[ so i heard about this and know that biore strips are great so wanted to try this out. Thanks!


----------



## Amby79 (Apr 8, 2014)

Soooooo sorry I didn't see this until now. I've been super MIA lol. I have been using it and I like it a lot. My skin is really oily and I have clogged pores. It makes my skin soft, smooth and leaves it feeling a little extra clean. I think it will work great for blackheads if used consistently. Oh and it really does warm up, feel so good when it does :-D Again, sorry for the late reply :-(

  And Thank you!!!!


----------

